# RS3 Anyone ?



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Who's considering this little baby then ? ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The reports ive seen etc show it to be a 350bhp turbo monster!!! But it wont be released untill Audi have finished fannying around with the stupid V6 lumps.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The reports ive seen etc show it to be a 350bhp turbo monster!!! But it wont be released untill Audi have finished fannying around with the stupid V6 lumps.


Allegedly 350hp extracted from a stupid V6 lump ;D


----------



## Mike_G (May 27, 2002)

Supercharged i heard !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Estate?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Estate?

no, it's quite tidy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Estate?
> 
> no, it's quite tidy.


I saw blue RS3 avant pics in ne of the mags. Looked OK.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Estate?
> 
> no, it's quite tidy.


Haha ;D, ;D ;D very good Kell.

Reminds of that old gag......

Bloke : my wife has just left me to go and live in the West Indies.

Geezer : Jamaica??

Bloke : no, she went of her own accord.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I might be tempted by one - I prefer smaller + silly to big and silly.

....anyone got a pic they can post here?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's no pics coz it doesn't currently exist.


----------



## sitas4 (Mar 9, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> There's no pics coz it doesn't currently exist.


bet you're sick of saying that now scoTTy!!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

vagman said:


> > Estate?
> >
> > no, it's quite tidy.
> 
> ...


Aren't they made by honda?

...I'll get me coat....

H


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Quess what's come out in Autocar?

Artistic impressions and rumours. Not exactly a test drive is it? :lol: :roll:


----------



## Elyo (Jun 1, 2004)

i heard on another forum that audi will start taking deposits 1Q2005. can anyone confirm that? 
also i have read that audi will only release the 5 doors version of the rs3. and it cost should be around Â£35K (which seems a bit expensive) 
again any comments on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------

